
Analyse Asia 34: The Rise of China Smartphone Makers with Bryan Ma - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/05/31/episode-34-the-rise-of-china-smartphone-makers-with-bryan-ma-idc/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: We interview Bryan Ma, Vice President for IDC’s Asia Pacific client
devices research group to have an insightful discussion on three interesting
topics: (a) the rise of the chinese smartphone makers and where they are
heading with a short discussion on why Xiaomi is adapting their strategy to
overseas markets, (b) the tablets and PC market in Asia with specific mention
of Microsoft making headways in capturing the tablets market with their
surface pro, and (c) the wearables market in Asia for both consumers and
enterprise sectors.

